# haunted house questions



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

I've had really good luck with 3M's Command products. They come off easily and haven't left any marks.


----------



## CARLOSCHAPA (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks so much!! will they remove paint when taken down after being on the wall for a whole month? maybe i'll sneak some on my poker room wall and see what happens when i take it off........
again, thanks for the comment!!


----------

